# هل هنا مكانى ؟؟؟



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 


انوة قبل قراءة الموضوع 

انى لا اقصد اشخاص او مواقف 

لكن عادة 

اميل للتامل بما يحدث عموما 

ثم اكتب خواطرى التى تسمى موضوعات 

دون قصد منى حقيقى ان اوجة كلامى لاشخاص او مواقف 




فى تقييم ذاتى كل فترة 

من نفسى لنفسى بصلاة وطلب بوجود اللة 

فى ذلك التقييم 

دائما يؤرقنى سؤال 



هل هنا مكانى 

اجتهد افكر اكتب واعبر 
بكل صدق وصراحة ووضوح وجراة 
بلا اقنعة 
ولا اعرف التزييف 
ولا ابغى شيىء من اى شيىء 



اكتب بمنتهى الاخلاص والانتماء للمكان 

بمنتهى الحب لكل من فية 

لكن 


هل هنا مكانى ؟

هل وجودى مقبول لا اقول مرغوب 
لان ارائى الحرة التى انتهجها 
ربما تزعج كثيرين 



هل هنا  مكانى ؟



هل نقد فكرى 
للنقد الجاد 
ام للتجريح 
ام للتهكم 
ام كمادة شات بين اصدقاء 
ام للتسلية بنمط اكيد مختلف 





هل  هنا مكانى ؟


هل مشاركتى مشاركة حقيقية 
ام مجرد تشكرات وارصدة مشاركات تضاف للمشارك 
وتخصم من الرد العميق والفهم لمقصدى 




هل  هنا مكانى ؟


هل لى اصدقاء حقيقيون بالمكان 
ام مجرد صور  فلاشية  لعلاقات وهمية 




هل هنا  مكانى؟
لاانمو واتعلم وافهم ما لا افهمة 
لاناقش واعرف ما لا اعرفة 
ليتسع قلبى وعقلى لرؤية اشمل اوضح اعمق 




هل  هنا مكانى

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2010)

*الاجابه بكل بساطه ودون تعقيد نعم وجودك مقبول ومرغوب بل ومطلوب
والسبب بكل بساطه ايضاً لانك جزء من الجسد الواحد  
الكل يعلم ان المنتدى هنا وبدون اى غرور أو تحيز يختلف عن اى منتدى اخر على النت
هنا نحن اسره واحده بكل ما فى الكلمة من معنى قد نختلف .. نتجادل ..ننتقد ..
ولكننا ابداً لانفقد محبتنا  لبعض ولا ذرة واحده
لقد جسد الله مفهوم المحبة بتجسده المعجز ومات المسيح على صليب الجلجثة. 
فهل في هذه التضحية لأجل كل من يؤمن بالمسيح حب, أم عاطفة خالية من المعنى 
بالتأكيد هذا كان مثال لمنتهى الحب والتضحيه 
نحن هنا دورنا ان نعمل على ابقاء هذه الرساله حيه
رسالة المحبه المعطاه لنا من الاب
نجعلها حيه من خلال تعاملاتنا . من خلال عرض ارائنا بمنتهى المحبه .. 
من خلال تحملنا وتسامحنا لبعضنا البعض 
من خلال اختلافنا عن الاخريين اللذين نتميز عنهم كثيراً 
السؤال هو ولا اوجهه سوى لنفسى اولا ولكل لاخواتى ثانيا 
 هل نستر على اخطاء الناس وعلى عيوبهم ام نفضحهم امام الكل لكى نظهر أنفسنا اننا الأفضل وبدون عيب ؟؟ 
اذا كنا بالفعل نحب محبه مسيحيه حقيقيه سنعلم اذا كنا فعلا مستحقيين لان نكون ابناء لهذا الاله الذى ضرب لنا اروع مثال للمحبه والتضحيه 
ولا عيب ابدا ان نراجع انفسنا وافعالنا وان نصلح من اخطائنا 
اسفه اذا كنت خرجت قليلا عن موضوعك اختى العزيزه ولكنى اتمنى ان تقبلى مرورى المتواضع ولكى منى كل المحبه والاحترام 
 ايها الاحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضا لان المحبة هي من الله و كل من يحب فقد ولد من الله و يعرف الله ، ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة ​*


----------



## فرنسية (24 مايو 2010)

*ربما مكانك مثبة في مكان ما لم تعرفه بعد
ابحث عنه وتعجل في ذلك
واعلم أنك ميت والموت ينهي البحث
والدنيا وقت وجيز جدا كلما مضيت فيها قصرت
احجز مكانك في الآخرة فهي خلود وفوز
ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همك ولا مبلغ علمك
وتأكد أن الفرصة مازالت فامضي ولا تخشى إلا الله.
*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاجابه بكل بساطه ودون تعقيد نعم وجودك مقبول ومرغوب بل ومطلوب​*
> 
> *والسبب بكل بساطه ايضاً لانك جزء من الجسد الواحد *
> *الكل يعلم ان المنتدى هنا وبدون اى غرور أو تحيز يختلف عن اى منتدى اخر على النت*
> ...


 



:download:


سؤال بمنتهى العمق دونا 



*هل نستر على اخطاء الناس وعلى عيوبهم ام نفضحهم امام الكل لكى نظهر أنفسنا اننا الأفضل وبدون عيب ؟؟ *​ 


بس احب افهم منك مفهومك عن الستر ​ 
وهل تعتبر مناقشة الخطا بصفة مطلقة ​ 
فضح للمخطى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
وما الفرق بين الستر والتستر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


وهل حين اناقش خطا اهدم الخطا ام المخطى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



وما علاقة هدم الاخر بتعلية ذاتى وهل يمكن ان يقبل انسان ان يعلو فوق حطام مشاعر غيرة  بناء وهمى لانسان ليس انسان  يعنى كثير يبنون ذاتهم بهدم واساءة لى لكن لا استحل واترفع بالفعل عن المعاملة بالمثل 

​ 

اتمنى ان تجدى وقت لتجاوبينى وسط مشاغلك الكثيرة ووقتك المزنوق ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 مايو 2010)

*حضرتك استاذة اسمايشل وجودك مطلوب .. مش بس مقبول 

يكفي اني انا وناس كتير بنخش بعض المواضيع عشان بس بنشوف فيها ردود لحضرتك مع الاحترام لكاتب الموضوع طبعا
بس لما اشوف اسم حضرتك في مشاركات الموضوع بتأكد انه موضوع يستحق القراءة

مش عارف لية بتسألي سؤال زي دة
حضرتك ليكي مكانة خاصة هنا .

يمكن السؤال مش ليا وماليش حق ارغي كدة 
بس صدقيني وجود حضرتك مش بس مقبول دة ضروري
*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

فرنسية قال:


> *ربما مكانك مثبة في مكان ما لم تعرفه بعد*
> *ابحث عنه وتعجل في ذلك*
> *واعلم أنك ميت والموت ينهي البحث*
> *والدنيا وقت وجيز جدا كلما مضيت فيها قصرت*
> ...


 

:download:

تمام فرنسية 

مكاننا بالسماء فى حضن 
رب المجد يسوع المسيح الهنا 

شكرا ليكى حبيبتى لايجابيتك وردك


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *حضرتك استاذة اسمايشل وجودك مطلوب .. مش بس مقبول *





Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *يكفي اني انا وناس كتير بنخش بعض المواضيع عشان بس بنشوف فيها ردود لحضرتك مع الاحترام لكاتب الموضوع طبعا*
> *بس لما اشوف اسم حضرتك في مشاركات الموضوع بتأكد انه موضوع يستحق القراءة*
> 
> *مش عارف لية بتسألي سؤال زي دة*
> ...






:download:


شكرا كيرلس لكلماتك المشجعة التى اصدق صدقها 

دة نوع من محاسبة النفس عزيزى 
نوع من الاسئلة الحايرة 


شكرا لكلامك الرقيق وانت كمان من الناس الذين ابحث عن مشاركاتهم لارد عليهم 

وبصدق من القلائل الذين بالفعل افتقد مشاركتهم 

والموضوع للطرح والرد العام 
واسعدنى ردك ومنتظرة متابعتك ومشاركتك كيرلس


----------



## maro sweety (24 مايو 2010)

ميرسى موضووووع روععععععععععة


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> سؤال بمنتهى العمق دونا
> ...



*مفهومى عن الستر هو ان تكون مشاركتى او موضوعى نابعه من داخلى بهدف  اصلاح خلل او عيب ما وليس مجرد مشاورة على نواقص شخص ايا كان ومهما كان
الخدمه هى عطيه مقدمه مجانا لكل الناس دون بحث عن مجد شخصى او رغبة فى هتاف وتمجيد ويجب ان تظل هكذا 
نظرتى للامر لا تتجاوز محبتى فانا اناقش على العام  للعام ولا اناقش مناقشه خاصه موجهه لاى احد لغرض فى نفسى على العام
الستر هو انى اقدم النصيحه .. اوجه الاخر دون تجريحه او فضح عيبه والتستر هو انى اشجع الخطأ وانميه وارحب بيه واعمل على اظهاره وكأننى اشاركه الخطأ دون ان ادرى
ذلك لا يمنع انه اذا كان الامر يستدعى المواجهه الشخصيه مع احد الاشخاص فلتكن على الخاص وبكل محبه ودون تجريح فأنا لا ارى اى داعى لمناقشة خطأ فرد امام العام وكأنى اشهدهم على انى الافضل والاحسن 
اذا كانت نيتى سليمه فى انى اهدم الخطأ فلتكن عمليه حساسه وكأننى طبيب جراح يسعى لاستئصال شىء خبيث من جسد لا ذنب له فى وجود هذا المرض
فاعالج ما استطيع معالجته على الخاص لضمان السريه وعدم الاذى النفسى والتجريح منى ومن الاخريين ومن ثم استطيع بعد فتره ان اتكلم عن الخطأ فى موضوع غير موجه بطريقه لا تلفت النظر لاى شخص بعينه حتى اضمن ان يستمر معنا هذا الشخص دون اى مشاكل فالحفاظ على وحدة الجسد الواحد هو اهم اساسيات الخدمه عندى ولا اقبل ا بدا ان اكون عثره لغيرى باستخدام سلاح الكلمه  *


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

_*لا تعليق  *_
_*بجد  مش  لاقى كلام ااقوله لحضرتيك بس انتى حد  جميل اوى*_
_*ليه تسيبينا   هو فى حد  زعليك *_
_*ردوديك جميلة واجمال ما فيها هى الصراحة*_
_*ومواضيعك  جميلة ومفيدة*_​


----------



## besm alslib (24 مايو 2010)

*حبيبت قلبي الغاليه ايمي *

*موضوعك فعلا رائع وسؤال على فكره وبعيد عن المنتدى بينطرح كتير جداااااااا من كل انسان لكن بداخله*

*وبمكان معين وفي وقت معين *

*برايي الشخصي الرضى عن النفس هو يحدد لي مكاني ان كان هنا ام لا*

*واقرب وابسط مثال على كلامي *

*انا بختلف مع اولادي كتير جدا واحيانا بيتذمرو من ارائي ولكن مع هيك عمري ما سالت نفسي وانا بوسطهم*

*هل هنا مكاني بالعكس اتجادل معهم ونتناقش وبعدها بينتهي الموضوع لحتى نبتدي تعارض تاني بالاراء*

*ليه لاني برغم الاختلاف والعنا فهم اولادي شي من روحي فانا بحس بالرضى عن نفسي وانا معهم*

*وبالنسبه الي لان المنتدى يمثل اسرتي على النت فبتعامل فيه بنفس المبدء*

*ما دمت انا بحب هالاسره وبرغم اختلاف الاراء واحيانا سماعي لردود قاسيه واحيانا مجرحه *

*لكن ما بسال هل هنا مكاني والسبب اني راضيه عن نفسي وعن رايي وبعرف*

*ان مهما اختلفت هلا مع البعض هيجي وقت واتفق معهم فمن المرفوض اني اتسائل هل هنا مكاني الاااااا*

*لو حسيت اني فعلا غير مرغوب بوجودي وهو شي اعتقد انه مش موجود *

*السؤال بيبقى هيك هل انا راغبه في البقاء هنا *

*والسؤال بهالشكل تحول من تشكيك في قبول الاخرين الي الى قبولي انا للاخرين *

*فهل انا اقبلهم مهما اختلفت ارائنا ان كان ايوة بقبلهم لانهم اخوتي بالرب يسوع *

*فالجواب نعم انا مكاني هنا ولو كان لا فاعتقد صعب ان ينمو الشعور بالانتماء للمكان بالتالي مش هنا مكاني*



*اما عن سؤالك للغاليه دونا فاسمحيلي انا هتددخل وارد واتمنى هاد ما يضايقك لاني برد وربنا يعلم من محبتي مش اكتر *



​*هل نستر على  اخطاء الناس وعلى عيوبهم ام نفضحهم امام الكل لكى نظهر أنفسنا اننا الأفضل  وبدون عيب ؟؟ *

*رايي الشخصي استر على العيوب ولو عندي اي راي معارض اناقشه على الخاص مش على العام*

*لاني اكيد لما اشوف غلط من ابني مش ههينو او ادايقو ادام الناس انما لما نكون لحالنا هقولو يا ماما انت غلطت بكزا وكزا *

*واظن تعاملي مع ابنائي هو اللي يتوضح من تعاملي مع الاخرين *

​*بس احب افهم منك  مفهومك عن الستر *


*الستر ومتل ما رديت هو مش اني اداري الخطا انما اتكلم فيه مع الشخص المعني بالامر وبس *

*مش اعمله اعلان علني ادام الكل *
​*وهل تعتبر مناقشة  الخطا بصفة مطلقة *
​*فضح للمخطى  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الخطا بنظر شخص ما لا يعني انه خطا انما يعني ان الشخص ينظر اله على انه خطا 

ولو الانسان حاسس ان هاد فعلا خطا فالمفروض بقناعتي متل ما قلت قبل نقاش الموضوع مش الشخص المعني مش 

توجيه الكلام اله اما الكل وللامانه الشخصيه وعشان اكون صادقه في بعض الاحيان بيظهر عرض الخطا هو تظاهر باني انا الافضل وهو شي غير مقبول 


*
​*وما الفرق بين  الستر والتستر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

التستر هو التعامي عن الخطا وتجاهله واحيانا المساعده في طمسه وهو الشي المرفوض 

اما الستر فهو مواجهة الخطا لكن مع الشخص نفسه بدون اهانته او التقليل منه وفضحه احيانا


وهل حين اناقش خطا اهدم الخطا ام  المخطى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
* 


*عندما تناقشي الخطا مع المخطئ فانتي تهدمي الخطا *

*لكن عندما تناقشيه اما الكل فانتي تهدمي الشخص وتعطي الفرصه للبعض للتطاول عليه *



*حبيبتي ردي على موضوعك نابع من محبتي مش العكس وحتى في بعض الاحيان *


*عدم اقتناعي ببعض الاراء م مش معناه قتل المحبه بالعكس انما الغرض هو النقاش لا اكتر ولا اقل*

*وبالمناسبه  هقتبس ردي الصريح عن موضوعك بشكل شخصي*



> *الاجابه بكل بساطه ودون تعقيد نعم  وجودك مقبول ومرغوب بل ومطلوب*






*الك كامل محبتي وودي واحترامي *​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفهومى عن الستر هو ان تكون مشاركتى او موضوعى نابعه من داخلى بهدف اصلاح خلل او عيب ما وليس مجرد مشاورة على نواقص شخص ايا كان ومهما كان*
> 
> 
> *:download:*
> ...


 



:download:

سلاح الكلمة يقتل توماتيكى المغرض باستخدامة 
ويندثر وتقبر افكارة 
توماتيكى توماتيكى برضة 

اثق جدا بذكاء الناس فى تمييز الصدق من اللوع والكذب 




عارفة ان قلبك اوسع من البحر دونا 
وحكمتك تفوقنى بمراحل 

لكن اثق برقى ديمقراطيتك 
فى السماح باستكمال الرد 


او 

احممممممممممممم

غلق الموضوع لو ضايقك


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*الموضوع جاء فى وقته الصحيح*
*ولكن قبل ان اخط خطا واحد فى مشاركاته *
*أريد تصريح ببصمة يد الأخت الأستاذة اسميشيل بالمشاركة*
*لانها تعلم ان مشاركتى لن تعرف المحظور وستتكلم عن المسكوت عنه*
*ولهذا لن أشارك برأيى قبل تصريحك لى اسميشيل*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
> *الموضوع جاء فى وقته الصحيح*
> *ولكن قبل ان اخط خطا واحد فى مشاركاته *
> *أريد تصريح ببصمة يد الأخت الأستاذة اسميشيل بالمشاركة*
> ...


 


:download:

حضرتك لا تحتاج تصريح 
وعارفة صراحتك الصادمة 
التى هى تؤام لصراحتى 



بس مع فارق 


ذكائك الفائق ودبلوماسيتك الراقية وخبرتك الاوسع من البحر 


لا تحتاج تصريح العزيز اعلاء 
وان كنت اتوقع كثير مما ستقولة 

ولن يكون ابدا على هوايا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


بس لى استاذان ان تضع رايك بعد راى دونا 

الذى انتظرة بشوق 

ممكن استاذى


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 مايو 2010)

*احب في اول الكلام اقول انك مكانك وسطنا في المنتدي انت ذكية و محبة وصادقة
عيبك الوحيد هو تمسكك بكل العادات و التقاليد الجيد منها و المتزمت
لاَ الْحَرْفِ بَلِ الرُّوحِ. لأَنَّ الْحَرْفَ يَقْتُلُ وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يُحْيِي. 
ربنا معاكي ويحافظ عليكي*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> ميرسى موضووووع روععععععععععة


 

:download:


شكرا مارو 
تابعى حبيبتى 
وسمعينى رايك الحر 

الذى اكيد هحترمة وجدا


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لا تعليق *_
> 
> _*بجد مش لاقى كلام ااقوله لحضرتيك بس انتى حد جميل اوى*_
> _*ليه تسيبينا هو فى حد زعليك *_
> ...


 



:download:

شكرا جون 

كلامك بمنتهى الرقة والجمال 

تابع معى عزيزى 
واحب اسمع رايك دائما 
بكل ما اكتب وبكل ما يقال


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *حبيبت قلبي الغاليه ايمي *​
> 
> *موضوعك فعلا رائع وسؤال على فكره وبعيد عن المنتدى بينطرح كتير جداااااااا من كل انسان لكن بداخله*​
> *وبمكان معين وفي وقت معين *​
> ...


 



:download:


حبيبتى الاغلى بسم الصليب 

احيانا كتيرة 
رغم بساطة شخصيتك 
لا افهم كثير من ارائك 

او يمكن بتوة فى عمقها 

يمكن فرق اللغة 

يمكن 
معاكى فى كتير مما عرضتية 

تابعى معى 
برايك  من فضلك


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> سلاح الكلمة يقتل توماتيكى المغرض باستخدامة
> ويندثر وتقبر افكارة
> ...



*عزيزتى ايمى عندما يكون لى تصرف اشرافى ليس بالضروره ان يكون هذا التصرف هو وجهة نظرى الشخصيه ولكنه فى كثير من الاحيان يكون تصرف نابع من واجبى الاشرافى وتنفيذاً للقوانيين الموضوعه وذلك احتراماً للمكان 
ولكن الفارق هنا كيف استخدم صلاحياتى
استخدمها متى ولماذا
استخدمها بتنبيه بسيط ولكن بمحبه وايضاً استخدمها بقوه مع من يستحق ولمصلحة المنتدى والاعضاء وذلك لا فصال فيه
فأنا لن اكون مع عضو مبارك غفل عن قانون ما مثلما سأتعامل مع عضو فى اول مشاركه
ليس كعضو مصر على المخالفه والعند والاساءه للمنتدى واعضاءه
لا اقبل وصفك لنفسك ولارائك بالتخلف والا كنا منعناكى من المشاركه من اساسه لو لم تكونى جديره بوجودك هنا .تأكدى من ده
فالكلمه سلاح خطير كالسكين الذى قد نستخدمه فى تجهيز الطعام وقد نقتل به دون رحمه
دعينى اسألك بدورى هل عندما يحدث موقف ما مع شخص اختلفت معه فى وجهة نظر لاى امر هل من الجيد ان اخرج من الموضوع لانشاء موضوع اخر  كل الغرض منه ان اشير لهذا الشخص بكل كلمه وحرف حتى لو لم اضع اسمه بصوره مباشره فليس من الذكاء اعتبار ان الاخرين لن يفهموا  الشخص المقصود وتخيلى  لو تحول المنتدى كله للنوعيه دى من المواضيع الكل يشير لاشخاص بعينها يبحث عن محاكمه لكل شخص نختلف معه نجند الجنود ونشحذ الاسلحه نصير مراقبيين للمشاركات وللمواضيع الجديده ليس بغرض الرد والمشاركه والتشجيع ولكن لتصيد الاخطاء واستخدامها وقت اللزوم
سنتحول لغابة سنكون عثره وسبب لهروب الاعضاء وسنخلق جو من المشاحنات نحن فى غنى عنه هذا تمزيق لجسد المسيح بصوره صارخه
 تثقين جدا بذكاء الناس فى تمييز الصدق من اللوع والكذب 
اختلف بشده معك فى هذه الجزئيه فالامر لا علاقة له بذكاء الناس ولا بنية صاحب الكلمه او الموضوع
فكثيراً مننا متواجد لوقت طويل ومتابع لكل ما يحدث ومراقب للاحداث 
سأقرأ موضوعك وسأفهم مقصدك ( لااقصدك بصفه شخصيه ) وسارى ردود الافعال وسأخاف من اختلافى معك او حتى  معارضتك لكيلا يطولنى ما طال غيرى من نقد وسخريه صريحه
لست ضد ان ننقد فكر او رأى ولكننى ضد ان ننقد فكر ورأى شخص بعينه بصوره صريحه
ارفض المواضيع الموجهه لاشخاص بعينها ولكنى مع التوجيه والارشاد العام
لا ارى اى داعى لغلق الموضوع او عدم استكمال المناقشه فلكى كل الحريه فى ابداء رأيك وللاخريين ايضاً طالما كنا نتناقش فى اطار من المحبه والود 
تحياتى*


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> حبيبتى الاغلى بسم الصليب
> ...



*بعد اذن اختي الغالية بسم الصليب ممكن افسر لك كلامها لاني بصراحة كنت كاتبة بطريقتي لكن لما لقيتها كتبتة فانا اكتفيت بكلميتن ليكي عشان متحسيش ان كل الناس بتهاجم و محدش معاكي لان ده مش صحيح بالعكس كلنا معاكي نحترمك و نقدرك
وانا واثق انك مش هتاخدي رايي او راي بسم الصليب علي انه اعتراض عليكي بل هو راي من اخ و اخت لك
انت لما بتنقدي اسلوب احد في التعامل او الكتابة بيكون الانتقاد من وجة نظرك الشخصية يعني انت شفتي كلامة مش عاجبك وده من حقك طبعا
اللي مش من حق اي انسان انه يعلن و يقول كلام الشخص ده مش كويس او خارج عن اللياقة لان مين قال اني لما اقول علي حاجة انها صح او غلط ان رايي سليم
في مقولة مشهورة
رايي صواب و يحتمل الخطاء و رائيك خطاء يحتمل الصواب
انا بكدة بكون خرجت علي كلام ربنا لينا و مش بصحح غلطة بالعكس انا بدينة بغير حق
كلام ربنا واضح جدا في النقطة دي
وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ.
كل واحد ممكن يستخدم فكرة او كلمة بطريقة معينة ليصل احساسة الي الناس بطريقة سليمة
كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِراً، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضاً وَضَمِيرُهُمْ. 
اسف لو خرجت عن الموضوع
ارجو بجد كلامي ميكنش زعلك لكن هو راي يحتمل الصواب او الخطاء*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عزيزتى ايمى عندما يكون لى تصرف اشرافى ليس بالضروره ان يكون هذا التصرف هو وجهة نظرى الشخصيه ولكنه فى كثير من الاحيان يكون تصرف نابع من واجبى الاشرافى وتنفيذاً للقوانيين الموضوعه وذلك احتراماً للمكان *
> *ولكن الفارق هنا كيف استخدم صلاحياتى*
> *استخدمها متى ولماذا*
> *استخدمها بتنبيه بسيط ولكن بمحبه وايضاً استخدمها بقوه مع من يستحق ولمصلحة المنتدى والاعضاء وذلك لا فصال فيه*
> ...


 



:download:


نقد الموقف عندى غير نقد الشخص دونا 

لكن 
ساحترم وجهة نظرك ورؤية المنتدى 


بس 

لازم تعرفى دونا 
انى حين اقول اى راى مختلف 
لا ابغى بة ابدا اى مظهرية او شعبية 
تعرفى لية 


لان اغلب المتابعين شباب 

واعرف ومعرفة اليقين 
ان تلك الاراء لن يقبلوها 
فلو 

ابحث عن رضاهم 

اكيد لن اطرح  90%   من موضوعاتى 


عزيزنى دونا 

حين انقد او اعرض فكر مختلف ثقى 
انى 
ابغى غرس قيمة وليس مجد شخصى لى ابدا 


شكرا لردك استاذة يا دونا 

ولا داعى لو سمحتى 

لقراءة الموضوع الذى تفضلتى بذكرة 

لئلا تطولك ما طال غيرك من 



* ما طال غيرى من نقد وسخريه صريحه*


سالتزم بلا اناقش معكم اى موضوعات تحوى خلاف 
قد لا يفهمة او يساء فهمة من المتلقى


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*حسنا لقد اخذت تصريح بالرد من الاخت العزيزة أسميشيل وكذلك ألتزمت الصمت رغبةٍ منها حتى تشارك الاخت الكريمة دونا برأيها.*
*أولا دعينى أقدم تقديرى وإعجابى برد الأخت الفاضلة بسم الصليب لأنه جاء متكاملا ومستوفيا لكل التفاصيل.*
*سيدتى الكريمة اسميشيل انتِ تعلمين تمام العلم مدى صدق أساريرى ونقاء نيتى،لا أميل إلى التحزبات والشللية ولا انقاد وراء المهاترات،لذلك اسمحى لى ان اتكلم بشفافية وصراحة افضل من التعتيم والتنابز والتبطين.*
*سيدتى أسميشيل وفقا لما حدث بالأمس وهو أساس موضوعك هذا،فقد بدأ الخلاف عندما قمتِ حضرتك بالإعتراض على جملة لى فى قصيدة بقسم الكتابات وقلتى انها لا تليق بشخص مسيحى ولا بمنتدى مسيحى،ورغم عمق الإتهام والجرح إلا اننى اخذتها بشكل بسيط وعفوى لاننى اؤمن بأنه اذا كتبت اى حرف فى المنتدى إذن بالتبعية لكل فرد حق التعقيب عليه وهذا نابع من إيمانى بأن حرية الرأى والرد مكفولة مادام تحول الفكر الشخصى إلى كلمات معلنة نشارك بها الآخرين.*
*ولقد وضحت لكِ ان الجملة ليست فيها أى شبهة اخلاقية او دينية وأعطيت لكِ امثلة من الكتاب المقدس،وإن كنت فى شك من عدم اخلاقية ما كتبته لكنت بالطبع لم أتجرأ ان اكتبه على العام نظرا لإحترامى لنفسى وكونى لا اقبل أن تمس حروفى تعديلات او حذف الإشراف.*
*وقد شاركت فى موضوعى الاخت راجعة ليسوع وأيدتنى الرأى وقالت ان لها كتابات عديدة تخشى ان تشاركنا بها خوفا من الفهم الخاطىء والحذف،وفى اليوم التالى كتبت الأخت راجعة قصيدة تحمل جملة جريئة ولكنها غير مسفة،فعلقت عليها قائلا أنها جملة قوية ولكنى اخشى رد فعل الأستاذة اسميشيل التى بالطبع ستنتقد الجملة،وهذا ما حدث فعلا وتكررت معها كلماتك بأن الكلمات لا تليق،وبما أننا نتفق ان حق التعقيب بالرد مكفول لكل عضو إذن من حقى أيضا أن اعقب على ردك ،فما كان منى إلا أننى شرحت لكِ تفصيليا ان إعتراضك مردود سواء من الكتاب المقدس او من الغاية من القصيدة،ولا شأن لى بما حدث بعد ذلك من مهاترات من اعضاء أخرين دخلوا للتهليل أو إيمانا منهم بمبدأ الشللية كما تدعين.*
*ما أخذه عليكِ سيدتى حتى لا أطيل عليكِ،هو أنك حادة الطباع رغم محبتك الوفيرة،فإذا كنتِ تعطين الحق لنفسك بإبداء الرأى والإختلاف فمن حقنا عليكِ أيضا ان نبدى رأينا فى تعليقك وأن نختلف معك أيضا.*
*كما يعيبك أيضا عدم الشفافية فى توجيه الإتهامات،مما يسبب إرتباك نحن فى غنى عنه،فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر انتِ قلتى:*
*(انا لست أتلون حسب أراء الناس)*
*(معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم)*
*يا سيدتى إتهاماتك وإسقاطاتك قد طالت الكثيرين بالتجريح،فإذا أردتِ توجيه رسالة لشخص أو عدة أشخاص فليكن بطريق مباشر مدمغ بالأدلة،أنا واحد من الناس الذين اخذوا كلامك بمنحى شخصى وقد جرحنى هذا كثيرا لاننى لا امت لهذا الإتهام بصلة.*
*أخيرا عن الإتهام بأن هناك من الجمل ما تليق وما لا تليق فهو عمل الإدارة فهى تقرر ذلك مع الأخذ فى الإعتبار ان الإدارة ليست لها الصفة الديكتاتورية ويجب عليها عند حذف موضوع أن تكتب سبب الإعتراض والتدليل على عدم لياقة الموضوع بالدليل القاطع،وأذكر وانا أستمحيكِ عذرا لتذكيرى لكِ بمثل هذا الموضوع أنه منذ فترة قمتِ حضرتك بكتابة موضوع اسمه يحتوى على كلمات(قمصان النوم)،وانتِ بنفسك صرحتى أنك تخشين من رد فعل الإدارة على هذا الموضوع،ويبدو أنك لم ترى عدم لياقة فى هذا العنوان او المحتوى الذى اظن انه كان يناقش العلاقة الزوجية،وربما وجد الآخرون ان العنوان والمحتوى لا يليق بمنتدى مسيحى ولكننا لم ننشىء لكِ محكمة من محاكم تفتيش اوروبا فى العصور الوسطى ولم نتجرأ ان نتهم كلماتك بأنها لا تليق بشخص مسيحى كما أتهمتينا،وهو إتهام خطير وبه من التجريح ما يصيب النفس بالإنكسار والخزى.*
*سيدتى انتِ تعلمين مدى حبنا وإحترامنا وتقديرنا لكِ ومع علمك بهذا الحب الذى نكنه لكِ يسقط كل تساؤل منك بمحاولة إستقراء هل هذا المنتدى هو مكانك ام انك غير مرغوبة فيه،اذا لم يكن مكانك بين من يبادلونك الحب والتقدير فبئس أى مكان أخر تنشدين المغادرة إليه.*
*أختنا الفاضلة هنا هو مكانك سواء شئتِ أم أبيتِ ، وليس لكِ أى حرية فى المغادرة،بل هو حق أصيل لنا أن نمنعك بكل الديكتاتورية التى اؤتينا بها من أن تتركينا ،وهذا الحق يأتى من كوننا أخواتك واولادك ونحتاج إليكِ.*
*لا مزيد من التعليق بعد ما كتبت،فأعتقد أنى أوجزت كل شىء ولكن يبقى رجاء،أرجو ان تعيدى خاصية الرسائل إلى العمل،فرغم علمى ان الخاص عندك عام لكننا احيانا نحتاج أن نتواصل معك ونأخذ مشورتك بعيدا عن اعين بعض المتطفلين.*
*سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2010)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
ايمى انا حطيت جملة  ( لااقصدك بصفه شخصيه ) علشان تعرفى انى مش بتكلم عليكى انا بتكلم عن حاله
افهمينى بس لما يجى نقد لموقف ورا حدوثه مباشرة ده معناه نقد للشخص نفسه او على  الاقل 99 % من الناس هيفهموه كده ومتنسيش اننا كشرقيين معندناش تقبل لسياسة النقد والاختلاف وده شىء فى طبعنا وطبيعتنا مش سهل ابدااا نغيره بين يوم وليله
انا مقولتش فى كلامى انك بتنقدى بحثاً عن شعبيه او مجد شخصى نهااااااااائيا ولكن ده مش معناه ان فى ناس مش بتتبع سياسة خالف تعرف لكن دول ناس عمر مصدقايتهم عند الناس قليل اوووى صدقينى
ملحوظه جانبيه ليه دايما عندك حكم مسبق على ان تفكير الشباب هوائى او غير واعى
صدقينى من حكم خبرتى المتواضعه من التعامل معاهم فاقدر اقولك ان معظمهم ناس فى منتهى العقل والتفهم وعلى درجة كبيره من الوعى وادراك الامور يمكن حتى اكتر من الجيل الاسبق انا نفسى بتعلم من كتير منهم
انتى مش محتاجه تقنعيننى بانك  بتبحثى وراء غرس القيم انتى وانا وغيرنا كتير كلاً بطريقته وباسلوبه وبموهبته 
القضيه والاختلاف مش فى ده صدقينى
الفاصل هنا الطريقه الاسلوب مدى الجاهزيه لده



شكرا لردك استاذة يا دونا 

ولا داعى لو سمحتى 

لقراءة الموضوع الذى تفضلتى بذكرة 

لئلا تطولك ما طال غيرك من 



ما طال غيرى من نقد وسخريه صريحه


سالتزم بلا اناقش معكم اى موضوعات تحوى خلاف 
قد لا يفهمة او يساء فهمة من المتلقى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مفهمتش قصدك فى العباره دى بوضوح
لكن اؤكدلك انى كنت اتكلم بصفه عامه ولم اخصك باى شىء 
واسفه اذا كنت ضايقتك 
وصدقينى لا داعى ابداً لانك تبطلى مناقشه فى اى موضوع لاى سبب فأنا لا اجد اى داعى لقرارك ده !!!!   ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سيدتى انتِ تعلمين مدى حبنا وإحترامنا وتقديرنا لكِ ومع علمك بهذا الحب الذى نكنه لكِ يسقط كل تساؤل منك بمحاولة إستقراء هل هذا المنتدى هو مكانك ام انك غير مرغوبة فيه،اذا لم يكن مكانك بين من يبادلونك الحب والتقدير فبئس أى مكان أخر تنشدين المغادرة إليه.*
> *أختنا الفاضلة هنا هو مكانك سواء شئتِ أم أبيتِ ، وليس لكِ أى حرية فى المغادرة،بل هو حق أصيل لنا أن نمنعك بكل الديكتاتورية التى اؤتينا بها من أن تتركينا ،وهذا الحق يأتى من كوننا أخواتك واولادك ونحتاج إليكِ.*
> *لا مزيد من التعليق بعد ما كتبت،فأعتقد أنى أوجزت كل شىء ولكن يبقى رجاء،أرجو ان تعيدى خاصية الرسائل إلى العمل،فرغم علمى ان الخاص عندك عام لكننا احيانا نحتاج أن نتواصل معك ونأخذ مشورتك بعيدا عن اعين بعض المتطفلين.*
> *سلام المسيح اترك لكِ*


_*انا معاك استاذ  علاء *_
_*رايك جميل وبجد محدش هيقول كلام تانى*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2010)

*اسمحولى  اسجل عدم علمى باى شىء حدث بالامس الا بعد قراءتى لمشاركة اخى العزيز علاء وبصفتى الاشرافيه سيتم مراجعة مشاركات الامس واتخاذ اللازم ان وجب وكل ما وضعته من مشاركات فى هذا الموضوع كان نابع من رأيى الشخصى ولم يكن بسبب اى موقف حدث بالامس لانى ما زلت غير ملمه بما حدث
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## grges monir (24 مايو 2010)

*مساء الخيير اسماشييل*
*اولا وجودك قى المنتدى كما قال الكل لاخلاف عليية انة مرغوب بشدة بلا مجاملة*
*ثانيا : اختلاف وجهات النظر طبعييى جدا لاختلاف المرحلة العمرية واختلاف اثقاقة المزروعة قى كل مرحلة*
*ليس الفارق العمرى هو النقطة الوحيدة؟؟بل هو تباين اكتر قى الرؤية للمواضيع المطروحة*
* حيث ان معظم رواد المنتدى من الشباب ويمتلكوا ثقافة مغايرة كل على حدة ( ليس هناك اتفاق رؤية لشباب مع بعض)*
*بحدث ان هذا الاختلاف يصل لمرحلة الصدام الفكرى لانها باليديهى ضد ما يؤمن بة فلا شك من حدوث صراع*
*لان الاتفاق معناة حدوث تغييير اتجاة قى الشحص من اقكار وخلافة وهذا صعب جدا لانة بمثابة شخص سائق عربة قى طريق ما وطلب منة فجاءة ان يقود للناحية العكسية قلابد ان يحدث خلاف *
*يجب علىالاطراف المتعارضة الايحدث اتخاذ موقف سلبى صد الشخص او يهينة باى طريقة كانت  انا اختلف قىالراىء معك ولكن انا احترم شخصك واقكارك مهما كان الخلاف غير هذا لايكون خلاف فكرى ولكنة اشبة بشخصنة شخصية غير مقبولة ابدا*
*نقطة انكى **سالتزم بلا اناقش معكم اى موضوعات تحوى خلاف 
قد لا يفهمة او يساء فهمة من المتلقى *
*اسلوب لم اعهدةمن قبل قى اسماشييل ولااريدة بصراحة*
*هل الحل هو ان اكون متفرج فقط لاتجنب المجادلة ؟؟ *
*احساسك انك غير مرغوب فيكى ان كان يوجد لدى قلة قليلة فالغالب هو العكس حقيقة بلاشك*
*لايحدث تفاعل الا اذا وجد خلاف*
*وكما لاحظتى لقد سئمنا كلامات المجاملة السطحية لاى موضوع مهما كان مستواة *
*المشاركة بصورة ايجابيية سواء بالنقد او الايجاب اهم كثيير  جدا*
*كما قال الكتاب المقدس *
*من يوبخ مستهزئا يكسب لنفسه هوانا 
ومن ينذر شرير يكسب عيبا لاتوبخ مستهزئا لئلا يبغضك وبخ حكيما فيحبك اعط حكيما فيكون اوفر حكمة علم صديقا فيزداد علما *
*وطبعا الفرق بين الاتنين بيبان من مستوى المشاركة*
*شكرالطرحك الموضوع اسماشييل*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*





alaakamel30 قال:


> *حسنا لقد اخذت تصريح بالرد من الاخت العزيزة أسميشيل وكذلك ألتزمت الصمت رغبةٍ منها حتى تشارك الاخت الكريمة دونا برأيها.*
> *أولا دعينى أقدم تقديرى وإعجابى برد الأخت الفاضلة بسم الصليب لأنه جاء متكاملا ومستوفيا لكل التفاصيل.*
> *سيدتى الكريمة اسميشيل انتِ تعلمين تمام العلم مدى صدق أساريرى ونقاء نيتى،لا أميل إلى التحزبات والشللية ولا انقاد وراء المهاترات،لذلك اسمحى لى ان اتكلم بشفافية وصراحة افضل من التعتيم والتنابز والتبطين.*
> *سيدتى أسميشيل وفقا لما حدث بالأمس وهو أساس موضوعك هذا،فقد بدأ الخلاف عندما قمتِ حضرتك بالإعتراض على جملة لى فى قصيدة بقسم الكتابات وقلتى انها لا تليق بشخص مسيحى ولا بمنتدى مسيحى،ورغم عمق الإتهام والجرح إلا اننى اخذتها بشكل بسيط وعفوى لاننى اؤمن بأنه اذا كتبت اى حرف فى المنتدى إذن بالتبعية لكل فرد حق التعقيب عليه وهذا نابع من إيمانى بأن حرية الرأى والرد مكفولة مادام تحول الفكر الشخصى إلى كلمات معلنة نشارك بها الآخرين.*
> ...



:download:

شكرا لمجاملتك 
وحاضر سافتح الخاص 
واسفة لارائى الشخصية التى اقتنع بها جدا 
ولن اغيرها 
لكن ليس من حقى اعلانها طالما تجرح فيمن يسمعها 

بجد مش كلام مبطن


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 مايو 2010)

*لا أشك فى ذكائك واعلم ان المغزى من مشاركتى قد وصل*
*أنا لم اطلب منك أى إعتذار بل فقط طلبت منك ان لا تغضبى حينما اتمسك أنا أيضا بوجهة نظرى.*
*أرجوكِ لا تجعلينى اشك فى ذكائك حينما تصرحين انك لن تشاركِ بآرائك*
*فأنتِ تعلمين اننى لم اقصد ذلك*
*كل ما هنالك انه من حقك الإعتراض ومن حقى ايضا التمسك بوجهة نظرى.*
*وصلت بنى سويف ولا لسه؟*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا ما يحرمنا منك*


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 مايو 2010)

*الأخت العزيزة دونا*
*لقد قمتِ بحذف مشاركة لى فى موضوع الاخت راجعة*
*انا اثق فى حكمتك ونقاء سريرتك*
*ولكن*
*أرجوكِ قبل ان أتخذ قرار بالإنسحاب من المنتدى*
*أرجو ان توضحى لى هل فى مشاركتى ما يخالف:*
*الكتاب المقدس*
*الاداب العامة*
*قوانين المنتدى*
*أرجوكِ رجاء الاخ لأخته إن لم يكن فيها ما يشين ان تعيديها كما كانت*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايمى انا حطيت جملة ( لااقصدك بصفه شخصيه ) علشان تعرفى انى مش بتكلم عليكى انا بتكلم عن حاله​*
> *افهمينى بس لما يجى نقد لموقف ورا حدوثه مباشرة ده معناه نقد للشخص نفسه او على الاقل 99 % من الناس هيفهموه كده ومتنسيش اننا كشرقيين معندناش تقبل لسياسة النقد والاختلاف وده شىء فى طبعنا وطبيعتنا مش سهل ابدااا نغيره بين يوم وليله*
> 
> *:download:*
> ...


 


:download:


النقاشات اللى بناقشها 
ممكن 
تناسب اما فئة عمرية اكبر او مختلفة 
اسفة 
تلك كانت نقاشاتى مع اجانب وعرب بالحوار الكنسى قبلما يدمر الهاكر بنيتة الاساسية ومتابعية 

شكرا لسعة صدرك دونا 
وحكمتك التى تاسرنى 


وهاحاول 
هاحاول 
مش وعد يعنى 
انى ابطل نقاش حار 



لا يناسب


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *الأخت العزيزة دونا*
> *لقد قمتِ بحذف مشاركة لى فى موضوع الاخت راجعة*
> *انا اثق فى حكمتك ونقاء سريرتك*
> *ولكن*
> ...


 


:download:


*أرجوكِ قبل ان أتخذ قرار بالإنسحاب من المنتدى*


دى هتبقى موضة بقى 

فين الراى الاخر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 مايو 2010)

*يا سيدتى*
*أنا لا اتبع الموضات ولكنى اثق فيما اكتب *
*اتقبل الرأى الآخر بالطبع ولكن الحذف بدون مبرر لا يعتبر رأيا*
*لذلك انا اطلب السبب المباشر للحذف أو انسحب بكل هدوء إحتراما لذاتى*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *يا سيدتى*
> *أنا لا اتبع الموضات ولكنى اثق فيما اكتب *
> *اتقبل الرأى الآخر بالطبع ولكن الحذف بدون مبرر لا يعتبر رأيا*
> *لذلك انا اطلب السبب المباشر للحذف أو انسحب بكل هدوء إحتراما لذاتى*


 

:download:

كنت بقول اسميشيل 
حادة الطباع 

احممممممممممممممممم
حضرتك من اعز الناس هنا 
فيعنى اية تمشى احتراما لذاتك 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

* هنا هو مكانك سواء شئتِ أم أبيتِ ، وليس لكِ أى حرية فى المغادرة،بل هو حق أصيل لنا أن نمنعك بكل الديكتاتورية التى اؤتينا بها من أن تتركينا ،وهذا الحق يأتى من كوننا أخواتك واولادك ونحتاج إليكِ.
لا مزيد من التعليق*


*هيزعل لا مش هيزعل *
*لان مخة كبير *
*وعقلة بحر *
*ولا اية ا علاء *


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

بقول ازعل بس ما تمشيش 
لان 
انا اتحذف ليا 
ضعفين ما اتحذف لحضرتك 

ازيك بجى 

حلو الراى الاخر 
اهة جة على دماغى ضعفين 
رايى وصل كندا ولا لسة

 ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 مايو 2010)

*يا سيدتى انا لا ازايد على المنتدى ولا على وجودى فيه*
*كونى تكلمت عن عدم حقك فى الرحيل فهو لأنك سبب غضبك هو أن الرأى الآخر لا يتقبل رأيك حسب ظنك.*
*أما فى حالتى فالأمر مختلف تماما ،هناك مشاركة حذفت ومن حقى ان اعلم سبب الحذف أو أن تعود المشاركة من جديد،اذا كان فى مشاركتى ما يشين فأنا مدين بإعتذار وإن كان لا تخالف المنتدى فأنا لا اطلب إعتذار على حذفها فقط انا اطالب بإعادتها من جديد،هذا هو الإحترام المتبادل الذى عهدته فى هذا المنتدى*


----------



## youhnna (24 مايو 2010)

*صدقينى اسمشيال

دائما احترم اراءك وموضوعاتك

حتى جراءتك فى المواضيع والردود تعضى حيويه اكثر

انتى اخت للجميع

ومحبوبة من الجميع

وهذا مكانك وبيتك ونحن ضيوفك
فلو كان عندك عشا ولاحتى شاى يبقى كتر خيرك
ههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *مساء الخيير اسماشييل*
> *اولا وجودك قى المنتدى كما قال الكل لاخلاف عليية انة مرغوب بشدة بلا مجاملة*
> *ثانيا : اختلاف وجهات النظر طبعييى جدا لاختلاف المرحلة العمرية واختلاف اثقاقة المزروعة قى كل مرحلة*
> *ليس الفارق العمرى هو النقطة الوحيدة؟؟بل هو تباين اكتر قى الرؤية للمواضيع المطروحة*
> ...





:download:

هوة سؤال 
هل حضرتك دايما حمامة سلام كدة 

جرجس منير 
زى ما تكون بلسم للجروح بكلامك الموزون 
شكرا لك عزيزى 
كلامك الرقيق الراقى 
جاء بوقتة بالفعل 

واسفة لتاخرى بالرد 
انشغلت مع ا دونا 
وا علاء 

ولم ار مشاركتك الا الان 

جرجس منير 
امثالك تاج فهم ووعى لكل موضوع اكتبة 
حقيقى شرف موضوعاتى الغلبانة كلها لتعطينى وقود طاقة اكتب من خلالة لمن يفهمنى بالفعل امثالك عزيزى 

شكرا لك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 مايو 2010)

اكيد هنا مكانك ومكان اى حد


----------



## besm alslib (24 مايو 2010)

*طبعا بسجل متابعتي للحوار *

*واسفي ان كلامي ما قدر يوصل مقصدي الك عزيزتي ايمي*

*وبشكر الاخوه اللي قدرو يفهمو كلامي لان للامانه كان ابتدى يصير معي احباط لاني تصورت ان كلامي*

*فعلا صعب وغير مفهوم للحظات معينه*

*وان كان كلامي ما اتفهم بشكل صحيح الا ان ردود الاخوه الغاليين دونا و ماجد و علاء *

*عالجت النقاط اللي انا اتكلمت فيها وكتبت عنها *


[q-bible]

*[FONT=times new roman (arabic)]اذا يا اخوتي الاحباء ليكن كل انسان مسرعا  في الاستماع مبطئا في  التكلم مبطئا في الغضب  ([/FONT]**[FONT=times  new  roman (arabic)]يعقوب 1:19 )[/FONT]*[/q-bible]​


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

معلش يا دونا 

ممكن ازرق 
بس فداء السؤال دة 

هل انشاء رابطة محبى راجعة 
وحوار سباق المشاركات بين كليمو وتاسونى 

تركيز فى موضوع القصيدة 


كمان للامانة 
واحقاقا للحق 
مشاركة ا علاء كانت رد على مشاركتى 
ووكلتة ا راجعة وا نيفين 
بالتاييد ليكمل


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *احب في اول الكلام اقول انك مكانك وسطنا في المنتدي انت ذكية و محبة وصادقة*
> *عيبك الوحيد هو تمسكك بكل العادات و التقاليد الجيد منها و المتزمت*
> *لاَ الْحَرْفِ بَلِ الرُّوحِ. لأَنَّ الْحَرْفَ يَقْتُلُ وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يُحْيِي. *
> *ربنا معاكي ويحافظ عليكي*


 

:download:

اسفة ماحد الغالى 
لم ارى مشاركتك المميزة الغالية الا الان 

بص يا ماجد 
انا من الاول قلت انى بطبيعتى 
ولا اتصنع ابدا 
وما اتمسك بة سواء جيد او متزمت 
اتمسك بة عن اقتناع منطقى وعقلى عميق 
وليس لانة فرض عليا او ماكياج اضعة وازيلة 

ولانة اقتناع عميق لذا دفاعى عنة بنفس عمق تغلغل ثقتى بما اؤمن بة 

بقى زى دمى وجلدى 
لا يمكن نزعة 
لانى لا ادافع الا على ما اؤمن بة 
ولا ارد الا على ما يعجبنى 

وليس لى اى طموحات بمجد او منصب 
صدقنى 

لانى لو عاوزة كدة كنت ابتعدت عن 90% من موضوعات 
عارفة انها لن ترضى 
ولا اكتبها لترضى او لا ترضى 
انما اكتبها لقناعتى وايمانى بها 

وحين نختلف 
لا امسك عصاية لاحد ليقتنع 
وبكتفى بخلق بذرة بالعقل او توسيع مدى رؤية 
ليس لانى احسن 
لكن لان هذا هو ضميرى لارضى اللة اولا 
وكخدمة تحت ارجلكم جميعا 


اسفة للتطويل صدعتك


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2010)

الأحبة في المسيح،

راعوا شعور بعضكم في الإختلافات. لتكن حسن النية هو اول إحتمالاتكم، ليكن السماح هو اول اثار اي زعل. 

خففوا من ظاهرة "موضوع نقد لكل حالة و تصرف". أنت هنا لتفيد و تستفيد، فلا داعي للكلام الزائد الذي لا فائدة منه!



alaakamel30 قال:


> *الأخت العزيزة دونا*
> *لقد قمتِ بحذف مشاركة لى فى موضوع الاخت راجعة*
> *انا اثق فى حكمتك ونقاء سريرتك*
> *ولكن*
> ...



لا يوجد في ردك المحذوف اي مخالفة لما ذكرته أعلاه، لكن ليس هكذا تقاس الأمور في منتدى يدخله الملايين شهرياً.

الموضوع أبسط مما تتصور، لكن ساكتفي بالشرح على الخاص لان الموضوع لا يستحق ان يكبر اكثر.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> 
> راعوا شعور بعضكم في الإختلافات. لتكن حسن النية هو اول إحتمالاتكم، ليكن السماح هو اول اثار اي زعل.
> 
> ...


 


:download:

شكرا روك لاهتمامك وردك  على ا علاء 

وحاضر هنخفف من 



خففوا من ظاهرة "موضوع نقد لكل حالة و تصرف".


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 مايو 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> 
> راعوا شعور بعضكم في الإختلافات. لتكن حسن النية هو اول إحتمالاتكم، ليكن السماح هو اول اثار اي زعل.
> 
> ...


*أخى الكريم*
*أولا أنا بأشكرك لتدخلك وإهتمامك على الرغم من إنى لم اطلب ذلك ولكن لحكمتك المعهودة ومحبتك الفائضة تدخلت بمشرط الجراح لتنزع كل ما هو مسرطن فى خلايا المنتدى.*
*بالطبع بعد تبريرك الوافى على الخاص فأنا لا أملك إلا أن اتقبل ما تراه الإدارة من أفعال للمحافظة على سير المنتدى واذعن له بطيب خاطر حفاظا على الترابط الأسرى الموجود.*
*أشكرك مرة اخرى لأنك وضحت على العام ان مشاركتى المحذوفة لم يكن فيها ما يخالف او يشتت او اى مهاترة من مهاترات الصغار.*
*ومن هنا اعتذر إن كنت فى لحظة تأثر قد اعلنت على العام قرار اعود وأتراجع عنه بعد زوال سبب الخلاف.*
*ايضا اقدم كامل إحترامى للأخت العزيزة دونا نبيل والتى وإن أختلفت معها ولكن هذا لا يقلل من قدرها ومنزلتها فى نظرى، ورغم غضبى من كونها لم تكلف نفسها عناء الرد على العام لتعلن أن مشاركتى المحذوفة لم يكن فيها ما يشين،إلا إنه غضب وعتاب الأخ لأخته واعتقد ان قلبها الطيب ورقتها المعهودة تتقبل ذلك بصدر رحب.*
*أخيرا أشكر الأستاذة العزيزة جدا أسميشيل،وهى تعلم قدرها فى قلوبنا جميعا،واشكر محاولتها لرأم الصدع و محبتها الوارفة علينا،سيدتى اسميشيل إن كنت أختلف معك ولكن أنا أقدرك واحترمك وهذة هى أرضيتى المشتركة أطرحها تحت اقدامك وتحت اقدام الاعضاء جميعا صغيرا وكبيرا،أختلف معكم احيانا ولكن يبقى الإحترام هو مساحة التلاقى بين الأفكار.*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أخى الكريم*
> *أولا أنا بأشكرك لتدخلك وإهتمامك على الرغم من إنى لم اطلب ذلك ولكن لحكمتك المعهودة ومحبتك الفائضة تدخلت بمشرط الجراح لتنزع كل ما هو مسرطن فى خلايا المنتدى.*
> *بالطبع بعد تبريرك الوافى على الخاص فأنا لا أملك إلا أن اتقبل ما تراه الإدارة من أفعال للمحافظة على سير المنتدى واذعن له بطيب خاطر حفاظا على الترابط الأسرى الموجود.*
> *أشكرك مرة اخرى لأنك وضحت على العام ان مشاركتى المحذوفة لم يكن فيها ما يخالف او يشتت او اى مهاترة من مهاترات الصغار.*
> ...


 


:download:




بقول مادام الامور بقت حلوة كدة 


وحيث ان الاسم الاول منى = طاعة = عدم مشاغبة 


فكرت 

خير اللهم اجعلة خير 
اعمل موضوع رومانسى كدة 
واستقصدك فية 
علشان ما تقولش كلام مبطن 


اسم الموضوع اية 


الالفاظ غير الائقة ذات الايحاءات الحسية فى الشعر المسيحى 

اية رايك ا علاء 


رومانسى ورقيق الموضوع دة 

لو وافقت هنزلة فورا


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 مايو 2010)

*ما بلاش*
*ههههههههههههه*
*هو موضوع جديد وانا طبعا تحت امرك فيه بس ياريت نأجله شوية عشان اكيد الوقت مش مناسب دلوقتى وممكن يتحول لجدل احنا فى غنى عنه على الأقل دلوقتى.*
*طبعا انا واثق فى حكمتك*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز ‏alaakamel30

اشكر الرب على تفهمك لموقفنا و محاولتنا الدائمة لجعل منتدى الكنيسة منتدى الجميع، و هذا ليس بشئ غير متوقع من شخص بمثل فهمك و عقلك و نضوجك.

المنتدى للجميع، لك و لي و لغيري، لكن ارض الواقع تحتم حدوث سوء فهم بين وقت و اخر يدفعنا كإدارة للتدخل. نحاول دائماً تقدير الخلافات بأعدل طريقة و الرب هو المعين.

و بما ان اعصابك هدأت أسمحلي ان اوجه لك و لكل من شارك بالموضوع رسالة بسيطة نصها انكم أقلام رائعة في منتدى الكنيسة، نطمح و نأمل دائماً لاستمراركم في المشاركة فنحن مثلكم نشارك و نكتب و نتبادل الرأي. الإختلاف الوحيد ان الله وضع علينا مهمة تنظيم المنتدى الذي نسعى جاهدين ان يكون بافضل صورة للمستخدم المسيحي اولاً و الغير مسيحي ايضاً، قد نتصرف أحياناً بحسب علمنا بالأمور الإدارية تصرفات إشرافية قد تبدو لك تعدي على حقك في المشاركة، لكن الموضوع ليس كذلك. 

لا تجعلوا موضوع او كلمة سبباً لخسارتنا لبعضنا، فالمحبة التي تجمعنا بالمسيح اقوى من ان يحدد موضوع او رد او مشاركة مسألة إستمرار إظهارها لبعضنا.

لكل سائل، نعم لك مكان وسطنا.. دائماً..


----------



## alaakamel30 (24 مايو 2010)

my rock قال:


> الاخ العزيز ‏alaakamel30
> 
> اشكر الرب على تفهمك لموقفنا و محاولتنا الدائمة لجعل منتدى الكنيسة منتدى الجميع، و هذا ليس بشئ غير متوقع من شخص بمثل فهمك و عقلك و نضوجك.
> 
> ...


*أنا الذى اتقدم بكل الشكر لك ولكلماتك الرقيقة*
*وانا خدام الكل*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> الاخ العزيز ‏alaakamel30
> 
> اشكر الرب على تفهمك لموقفنا و محاولتنا الدائمة لجعل منتدى الكنيسة منتدى الجميع، و هذا ليس بشئ غير متوقع من شخص بمثل فهمك و عقلك و نضوجك.
> 
> ...


 


:download:

طيب كل سائل يرد 

انا اسميشيل كنت بسال 
بس 
اسمى مش مكتوب 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


معلش بقى يا روك 
كان بودى اقعد وانقطكم بس 

يالا الطيب احسن 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بالنسبة للموضوع  ا علاء كان دعابة  مع حضرتك 

وانا معقول اضحى واودى نفسى فى داهية بيدى 

دة نوهت على عبارة 
الدنيا قامت 
فما بالك لو رايى كامل عن الايحاءات الحسية فى الشعر المسيحى خصوصا وبالشعر عامة 


الطيب احسن 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ربنا يديم المحبة بين السوائل كلها
 والمنتدى 
وصديقى اللدود روك الغالى علينا جميعا


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *صدقينى اسمشيال*
> 
> *دائما احترم اراءك وموضوعاتك*
> 
> ...


 


:download:

دة انت ابو الكرم كلة يا بو ديفيد 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دى بقى الناس اللى داخلة على طمع 

بيتك بيتك مش بنوزع معونات هنا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


بضحك معاك اوعى تزعل 

يوحنا


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> معلش بقى يا روك
> كان بودى اقعد وانقطكم بس
> 
> يالا الطيب احسن



صدقيني ابادلك نفس الشعور.. لكن بدل التنقيط كان بودي التشريط على اسمك..

لكن الطيب أحسن 

ملاحظة: كلامي للمزاح فقط و لا يستوجب موضوع منفرد لنقده او التأمل فيه :t9:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

my rock قال:


> صدقيني ابادلك نفس الشعور.. لكن بدل التنقيط كان بودي التشريط على اسمك..
> 
> لكن الطيب أحسن
> 
> ملاحظة: كلامي للمزاح فقط و لا يستوجب موضوع منفرد لنقده او التأمل فيه :t9:


 

*طب ممكن رد منفرد لنقده و التامل فيه يا زعيم ههههههههه بلاش موضوع*

*حوار عمالقه يا رجاله علاء كامل مع ماي روك مع اسميشال*

*لا يا عم احنا مش قدكوا *

*انا بدحرج التماسي بس ههههههه*

*اه لو كانت لغتي العربيه عدله شويه*

*كنت اكلت الجو*

*(مش كدا برضه)*

*سلام يا جماعه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

*و ما زال السؤال يطرح نفسه*

*هل هنا مكاني*


*هل انا خفيفه علي الموجودين و كلامنا خفيف عليهم*​ 
ام لا

لا اعلم

الرد متروك للكبار هنا و للاعضاء بشكل عام

سلام المسيح


----------



## asmicheal (24 مايو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> صدقيني ابادلك نفس الشعور.. لكن بدل التنقيط كان بودي التشريط على اسمك..
> 
> لكن الطيب أحسن
> 
> ملاحظة: كلامي للمزاح فقط و لا يستوجب موضوع منفرد لنقده او التأمل فيه :t9:


 

:download:


ولية موضوع ما الموضوع موجود اهة 


معلش يا روك 


والنبى الاقسام اللى مغروسين فيها 



يعنى خلت ميولكم احمممممممممممممممم


 *دموية *



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب ممكن رد منفرد لنقده و التامل فيه يا زعيم ههههههههه بلاش موضوع*​
> *حوار عمالقه يا رجاله علاء كامل مع ماي روك مع اسميشال*​
> *لا يا عم احنا مش قدكوا *​
> *انا بدحرج التماسي بس ههههههه*​
> ...


 


:download:

لا انتى واكلة الجو كلة بلغتك العسولة تروث 
مش محتاجة 
كورسات مصرى 
لانك حبوبة فعلا 
والكل بيحبك


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *و ما زال السؤال يطرح نفسه*​
> 
> *هل هنا مكاني*​
> 
> ...


*يجعل كلامك خفيف عليهم ههههههههههههه*
*بقى ده سؤال تروث،انتى عارفة احنا بنحبك قد ايه*
*انتى اختنا العسولة الصغيرة*
*المسيح يحافظ عليكى يا بابا*
*ويعطيكى سؤل قلبك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *يجعل كلامك خفيف عليهم ههههههههههههه*
> *بقى ده سؤال تروث،انتى عارفة احنا بنحبك قد ايه*
> *انتى اختنا العسولة الصغيرة*
> *المسيح يحافظ عليكى يا بابا*
> *ويعطيكى سؤل قلبك*


 
:fun_oops::sami6::sami6:

*اسميشال*

*علاء*

*بجد كسفتونييييي اوي بذوقكم*

*خاصه المتر علاء عشان البلاغه بقي*

*بس كلامكم طالع من القلب بجد*

*ربنا يبارككم بكل بركه روحيه*

*و يا سلالالالالالام من هنا و رايح مش هكلم غير الاكبر مني عشان الكل بيحسسني انه 26 دي عجزت خلاص ههههههههه*

*ربنا يخليكم و يجعل كلامنا علي الي ساكنين المنتدي و مش شايفينهم ههههههه*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## twety (25 مايو 2010)

*بصوا ياجماعه انا هقول كلمه واجرى على الله*
*من المعروف ان فى الشعر فى الكلمات اللى هى موضوغ النقاش دلوقت*
*ومن المعروف برضه ان كل واحد له حريه الاختيار*
*ايه يحبه وايه لا وايه اللى يعترض عليه وايه اللى يعجبه جدا*

*انا شخصيا برضه مش بحب الشعر النزارى اذا صح نطقى او فهمى*
*او بالمعنى الادق مش بحب ان يكون فى الشعر او اى كلام الكلام اللى عليه النقاش دلوقت*
*بس بما ان اغلب الشعر بيحتوى على الكلمات دى*
*واللى بيفهم فو بيقرا كتير فى الشعر هيلافى منه كتير*
*ف مش هيعلق عليه ويقول غلط*
*لان ودنه وعينه هتكون متعودة على كده ومش هيتاثر ولا يعثر*

*بس فى حالتى انا اللى فى وجهه نظرى شيفاها سليمه*
*انى لما بلاقى شعر قريته فيه الكلام ده مش برد*
*ممكن يكون الشهر كله عجبنى بس جه عند الجمله دى وانا سكت *
*مش هرد ولو حسيت ان الحكايه زيادة*
*هبعت رساله خاصه لصاحب الموضوغ اوضح فيها وجهه تظرى *
*منها لا اكون جرحت اللى منزل الموضوع*
*ومنها كمان اكون وصلت وجهه نظرى وجايز تجيب نتيجه *
*بس الاهم مخسرش اللى قدامى*

*وده فعلا حصل قبل كده منى*

*واتمنى رائى ميضايقش حد*
*وربنا يعلم انى بحترم شخصياتكوا ومواضيعكوا*
*ربنا يفرح الكل *


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 مايو 2010)

*أكيد رايك يهمنا تويتى*
*بس حضرتك عندك ساعتين تأخير ههههههههههههههه*
*الموضوع خلص خلاص*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## twety (25 مايو 2010)

*ما مش عارفه بقى*
*كانوا كلمتين واقفين معايا *
*منفعش اشرب مياه واسكت*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مايو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أخى الكريم*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اخى الغالى علاء من كل قلبى بشكرك على رجوعك عن قرار الاستغناء عننا واتمنى عدم تكراره لا على الخاص ولا على العام وبعتذرلك عن تأخرى فى الرد وللامانه ذلك لم يكن تكبراً ولا عدم اعتناء بالموضوع ولكن بسبب مرض ابنتى بالامس وانشغالى معها فكنت مكتفيه بالمتابعه دون المشاركه لعدم تركيزى 
تأكد انى ايضاً احترمك جدا واحترم قلمك بشده ولكن كما وضحلك روك هى فقط امور اداريه واشرافيه ولم يكن سبب حذف مشاركتك اى سبب مما ذكرته انت من قبل 
بكل محبه اتقبل عتابك وغضبك وبكل محبه اتمنى قبول اعتذارى لك وربنا يبارك الجميع*


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2010)

*اى منتدى مبنى على اعضائة
واى عضو هو صاحب مكانة فية
واللى اثق فية جدا اننا بالمحبة نكمل
سلام ونعمة...
*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> اكيد هنا مكانك ومكان اى حد


 







ربنا يخليك كيوبيد 
عارفة غلاوتى عندك تمام زى غلاوتى 
عند الاعزاء كريتيك ومارسللينو 


شكرا لك عزيزى


----------



## grges monir (25 مايو 2010)

> هوة سؤال
> هل حضرتك دايما حمامة سلام كدة
> انا كدة معتقدش خالص !!!
> انا بس مقتنع بفكرة احترام وجهات النظر المختلفة وتقبلها
> ...


انا اتفهم انة من حق اى شخص ان يعترض والعكس اتفهم واؤيد فىنفس الوقت حق الراىء الاخر فى الدفاع عن موقفة
شكرا لردك الهادىء الجمييل


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

موضوع حلو يا اسميشال


واكيد كل عضو مننا ليه مكان في المنتدي ومطلوب يحافظ علي المكان ده وينميه بالحب والموده

كلنا هنا اخوات واصحاب ومفيش ملوش مكان 

ربنا يوض تعب محبتك


----------



## alaakamel30 (25 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اخى الغالى علاء من كل قلبى بشكرك على رجوعك عن قرار الاستغناء عننا واتمنى عدم تكراره لا على الخاص ولا على العام وبعتذرلك عن تأخرى فى الرد وللامانه ذلك لم يكن تكبراً ولا عدم اعتناء بالموضوع ولكن بسبب مرض ابنتى بالامس وانشغالى معها فكنت مكتفيه بالمتابعه دون المشاركه لعدم تركيزى *
> *تأكد انى ايضاً احترمك جدا واحترم قلمك بشده ولكن كما وضحلك روك هى فقط امور اداريه واشرافيه ولم يكن سبب حذف مشاركتك اى سبب مما ذكرته انت من قبل *
> *بكل محبه اتقبل عتابك وغضبك وبكل محبه اتمنى قبول اعتذارى لك وربنا يبارك الجميع*


*اهلا اختنا الكريمة*
*سلامى إلى ابنتك الصغيرة وكامل دعائى لها بالشفاء والصحة*
*أرجوكِ لا داعى للإعتذار ، ليس بين الأخوة إعتذار ولكنه عتاب بمحبة وتبرير بمحبة ايضا.*
*تقبلى تحياتى*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *بصوا ياجماعه انا هقول كلمه واجرى على الله*
> *من المعروف ان فى الشعر فى الكلمات اللى هى موضوغ النقاش دلوقت*
> *ومن المعروف برضه ان كل واحد له حريه الاختيار*
> *ايه يحبه وايه لا وايه اللى يعترض عليه وايه اللى يعجبه جدا*
> ...


 







بالعكس تويتى 
انتى عندك حق 
عن نفسى لو حبيت هختلف مع حد 
هختلف معاة بالخاص 

نقطة حلوة تويتى وفعلا كنت مقصرة فيها 

يا رب راجعة تكون ما زعلتش 
عملت كل اللى اقدر علية علشان تفهم انى لا اقصدها 
انما اقصد  عدم استساغتى المسيحية والشخصية 
ل استخدام الالفاظ ذات المدلول الحسى بالشعر 


عموما 
انا بصلى ان ربنا يصلح اى زعل 

شكرا تويتى راى بغاية الروعة واحترمة وسانفذة   على قدر طاقتى


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *اى منتدى مبنى على اعضائة*
> 
> *واى عضو هو صاحب مكانة فية*
> *واللى اثق فية جدا اننا بالمحبة نكمل*
> *سلام ونعمة...*​


 







تمام   د / جوجو 

شكرا لمشاركتك القيمة


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع حلو يا اسميشال
> 
> 
> واكيد كل عضو مننا ليه مكان في المنتدي ومطلوب يحافظ علي المكان ده وينميه بالحب والموده
> ...


 






ملكة الرقة روزى منورانا  هنا 

وانا بقول مال الموضوع احلو لية 

تمام روزى راى رائع من ارق والطف انسانة بالمنتدى كلة


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ربنا يخليك كيوبيد
> عارفة غلاوتى عندك تمام زى غلاوتى
> عند الاعزاء كريتيك ومارسللينو
> 
> ...





للاسف استاذه اسمشيال لم ارى المشاركه دى الا الان

رجاءاً استاذتى اسمشيال اانا هنا ليس لى دخل بأحد ولكنى اتكلم عن نفسى فقط فرجاءاً حاسبينى على كلامى فقط
هو كريتيك ومارسيلينو من الناس اللى تعز عليا جدا وكون حصل سوء تفاهم بينك وبينهم 
دى شىء ومعزتى للناس كلها هنا شىء تانى انا مش بحاسب حد على سلوكه مع حد تانى 
انا كل واحد معايا يختص بذاته ولا يختص بمن حوله


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> للاسف استاذه اسمشيال لم ارى المشاركه دى الا الان
> 
> رجاءاً استاذتى اسمشيال اانا هنا ليس لى دخل بأحد ولكنى اتكلم عن نفسى فقط فرجاءاً حاسبينى على كلامى فقط
> هو كريتيك ومارسيلينو من الناس اللى تعز عليا جدا وكون حصل سوء تفاهم بينك وبينهم
> ...


 

:download:

انا مين علشان احاسبك مينا 
انا بس 
بشعر انكم انتم الثلاثة 

مينا كيوبيد + كريتيك + مارسللينو 


ليا عندكم نفس الغلاوة 

يمكن لان كتير من افكاركم متشابهة كاصدقاء 

ومن نفس الفئة  العمرية 

دة احساسى اللى قلتة 

 ومافيش بينا سوء تفاهم (كريتيك + مارسللينو )


لان مافيش حوار بينا اصلا 

فازاى هيحصل سوء تفاهم 


ممكن سوء فهم لبعض النقاط

وكل انسان لة كامل الحرية 

فى قبول او رفض من  امامة


----------



## Alexander.t (26 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> انا مين علشان احاسبك مينا
> انا بس
> ...




انا بدى الحق لأى حد يحاسبنى لو غلط فى حقه وبعتزرله كمان قدام الجميع


على فكره استاذه اسمشيال كريتيك ومارسيلينو من الناس اللى تعز عليا جدا والناس اللى

 بحبهم جدا ولكن مع هذا فللأسف العلاقه بيننا لم تتطور لتصبح صداقه بالمعنى المتعارف عليه

ومن جهة سوء التفاهم فانا اعرف ما اقوله جيد ولو عندى شك واحد فى الميه ان مفيش بينكم 

سوء تفاهم مكنتش قولتها لانى مش بحب اقول حاجه انا مش متأكد منها 

وللأمانه انا لا عرف مدى غلاوتك عندهم ولكن انا اعرف جيدا انهم شباب زى الفل 

وايضا اعرف غلاوة حضرتك عندى فانا اكن لكِ كل احترام ومحبه كما احترم واحب كل من اساء الظن بى وكل من تعامل معى على اى اساس ليس له صحه او اساسات بُنيت لى وانا برىء منها فا زى ما حضرتك قولتى فى الموضوع الاخر كل زيف هيجى عليه وقت وهيزول 
وسيبقى دائما الصحيح فقط وانا اعرف جيدا انه لا يصح الا الصحيح


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2010)

حبيبتي asmicheal 
انا بصراحه مش قادره افهم
ليه قولتي كلام زي ده 
دا انتي بجد عامله طعم 
جميل للمنتدي بحواراتك
الشقيه والمسليه 
صدقيني انا تملي ادور
علي مواضيعك لاني 
باشوف فيها صدق حقيقي
كلام نابع من القلب 
مش رص كلام وخلاص 
احيانا كتير وانا بقرأ ردودك
اتمنيت فعلا ان يكون لي 
صديقه مخلصه زيك كل
كلامها طالع من قلبها 
وليس للمجامله 
لان عندي كلام كتير نفسي
اقوله لاي صديقه بس بصراحه
مش لاقية 
اغلبية اصدقائي لكاكيين 
ومافيش فوله تتبل في بقهم
والمنتدي فعلا محتاج
قمر زيك ينور المنتدي


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> انا بدى الحق لأى حد يحاسبنى لو غلط فى حقه وبعتزرله كمان قدام الجميع
> 
> 
> على فكره استاذه اسمشيال كريتيك ومارسيلينو من الناس اللى تعز عليا جدا والناس اللى
> ...


 

:download:


شكرا لتوضيحك مينا 

لا  اعرف ا كريتيك 
و
ا مارسللينو 

اعرف جيدا ان هناك سوء فهم لبعض ارائى 

واحترم ارائهم 

بالنسبة لمينا كيوبيد 
عارفة انك مختلف ومميز مينا 

وانت من الناس المميزين عندى بجد 
ولك اراء كتيرة حلوة تعجبنى 
ليس لانها تماثلنى او تعارضنى 
انما لانى لمست فيها نضج وروحانية 


وان كنت بوقت من الاوقات 
لم تتضح لى الصورة فى كثير من ارائك 
لكن مع الصلاة والوقت 

ربنا فتح عينى على حاجات كتير 

انت من الغاليين عليا مينا 

ويهمنى ارائك بجد 


ويشرفنى وجودك وارائك عزيزى بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> حبيبتي asmicheal
> انا بصراحه مش قادره افهم
> ليه قولتي كلام زي ده
> دا انتي بجد عامله طعم
> ...


 



:download:


اهلا بيكى نيتا 

الخاص مفتوح حبيبتى 
انتى من الناس اللى مش مجرد صورة ببروفيلى 

انما من الغاليين عليا 

وما تخفيش 
انا مش بسيح الخاص بتاع حد 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بالنسبة للموضوع 


كل فترة بعيد تقييم نفسى ومكانى 
ليس لشكى فى مواقفى 

فكل كلمة اتفوة بها نابعة من تطبيقى لها 
ما لا اعرفة لا اقولة 
وما اجاهد فية لا ادعية 

ولا اندم ابدا على ارائى التى اعلنتها 
اندم فقط على رد فعل قاسى حدث بسببها 
جرح احد 
او اجبرة على الوقوف امام نفسة فى وقت نضجة لا يسمح لة بذلك 




انما مراجعة لنفسى 
كمشاعر 
مع عظيم الفارق والقياس 

الانبا ارسانيوس حين يقول 

انظر يا ارسانى لماذا خرجت  واين وصلت وهل هدفك لا يزال بنفس قوتة 
ام تركت هدفك الاول ملكوت السماء 
وان الجميع يخلصون والى معرفة الهى الواحد الوحيد يقبلون 



شكرا نيتا لكلماتك الرقيقة 
وقرائتك الدقيقة 
ومشاعرك النبيلة 


واهلا بيكى حبيبتى الخاص مفتوح 
لك حصريا 
وللجميع 

الاعترافات  بنات بس 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2010)

ان لم يبن الرب البيبت 
فباطلا تعب البناؤون 

احبائي 
انا قرأت قصة المنتدي 
وازاي روك تعب فيه 
لغاية ما وصله للنجاح 
اللي فيه النهارده 
وده طبعا ببركة ربنا
ومشاركتكم سواء
بالمواضيع او الردود
يعني ما يصحش 
اعضاء بارزين في المنتدي 
وليهم مكانه يزعلوا 
او يقولوا انا ماليش مكان
هنا او فلان زعلان من فلان
ما يصحش
احنا هنا منتدي مسيحي 
هدفة المحبه وتوصيل الايمان
المسيحي لكل انسان 
اما الزعل مالهوش مكان هنا
والهروب من المنتدي برضه
مالهوش مكان 

وبرضه اسميشل ياقمر
زي ماعودتينا  
مستنين اشعارك وحواراتك
الشيقه


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2010)

انما مراجعة لنفسى 

فعلا اسميشل
كل انسان لازم يقعد مع نفسه 
يحاسبها 
زي التاجر الشاطر اللي
يجي اخر النهار يشوف
المكسب والخساره 
فكل كلمة اتفوة بها نابعة من تطبيقى لها 
ما لا اعرفة لا اقولة 
وما اجاهد فية لا ادعية


صدقيني اسميشل
هي دي بالظبط الصوره
اللي انا راسماهالك في 
خيالي 
وربنا يخليكي للمنتدي ياقمر


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> انما مراجعة لنفسى
> 
> فعلا اسميشل
> كل انسان لازم يقعد مع نفسه
> ...


 


:download:


متشكرة ليكى نيتا 
ربنا يخلينى دايما عند حسن ظنة وظنك حبيبتى 
بس 

امانة 
انك تذكرينى فى صلاتك 

بجد  لو بتحبينى زى ما بتقوللى 



شكرا نيتا 
وانا تحت امرك حبيبتى خاص وعام


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 مايو 2010)

عزيزتى اسما
عندك شك انك مالكيش مكان فى وسطينا ؟

لو جاوبتى على دة هتعرفى ان كان ليكى مكان فى وسطينا ولا لا​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع حلو يا اسميشال
> 
> 
> واكيد كل عضو مننا ليه مكان في المنتدي ومطلوب يحافظ علي المكان ده وينميه بالحب والموده
> ...


 

:download:

ارق رقيقات المنتدى 
روزى 

شكرا لمشاركتك الحلوة  حبيبتى


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> عزيزتى اسما​
> عندك شك انك مالكيش مكان فى وسطينا ؟​
> 
> لو جاوبتى على دة هتعرفى ان كان ليكى مكان فى وسطينا ولا لا​


 

:download:

عارفة سندريلا السؤال 

مش المقصود بية بتجبونى اقعد 
ولا لا تحبونى امشى 

لا 

قصدى  هل انا بمكانى الصح 
استفيد واتعلم ام لا


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *اى منتدى مبنى على اعضائة*
> 
> *واى عضو هو صاحب مكانة فية*
> *واللى اثق فية جدا اننا بالمحبة نكمل*
> *سلام ونعمة...*​


 

:download:

اسفة د / جوجو 

لم ار مشاركتك الا الان 


شكرا ليك 
وربنا يديم محبتكم جميعا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> عارفة سندريلا السؤال
> 
> ...




انا فاهمة سؤال حضرتك وفاهمة قصدك
بس كل اللى قصدته من سؤالى
انك اكيد بعد التفاعل مع الاعضاء 
والمشاركة بالصورة اللى من وجة نظرى كبيرة
اللى هى تفاعل تام بين الجميع 
وطبيعى وجود اتفاق فى الاراء والاختلاف فيها
يبقى مكانك فى وسطينا موجود
لان كل عضو ليه مكانه وسطينا 
لاننا كلنا اعضاء فى جسد واحد ​


----------



## twety (28 مايو 2010)

*شكرت لردك عليا يا قمرتى*

*بس وصلنى احساس بمشاركات كتير *
*وخصوصا فى الموضوع ده*
*ان اللى بيحبوكى ويتابعوكى كتيييييير ياقمر*
*واللى شايفاه برضه اكتر انى حاسه بحبهم*

*ده فى حد ذاته حاجه حلوة خاااااالض*
*وتقدم وصلناله *
*نشكر ربنا علييييييييه *


----------



## asmicheal (29 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *شكرت لردك عليا يا قمرتى*
> 
> *بس وصلنى احساس بمشاركات كتير *
> *وخصوصا فى الموضوع ده*
> ...


 









نشكر ربنا على كل حال 


هما يتابعوا ربنا وعملة وسترة عليا 
اما انا لوحدى فعارفة خيبتى وعصبيتى وتسرعى 

اللى اكيد لولا ستر ربنا لن يحتملهم احد 


لكن 
انتم فئة عمرية اصغر منى 
واحيانا موضوعاتى تكون اما صريحة جريئة بزيادة 
اما تحتاج نضج وقراءة متانية 

من تعقيدها يعنى قال يعنى ارسطو قال 


فاحيانا بشعر بغربة 

وان المكان هل هنا مكانى ؟


----------



## besm alslib (29 مايو 2010)

*الاكيد انه مكانه ونص وتلت اربع كمان *

*ومعلش هرخم عليكي وهقولك كلمتين ن اخت اتمنى تقبليهم *

*سبق وقلتهم قبل كده بس هكررهم *

*كون المنتدى بيتنا التاني واكيد لولا ان بنحبه مش هنتابع فيه*

*فالمفروض مهما يحصل منسالش لو هو مكاننا او نفكر نسيبه لمجرد خلاف*

*لاننا لما بنختلف مع اخواتنا او اولادنا مش هنسيب البيت ونمشي ونقول *

*خلاص هنا مش مكانا *

*وهنا اكيد بنتعامل مع الكل كاخوه والبعض حتى كاولادنا ومينفعش لمجرد الاختلاف نخلي ده ياثر علينا ونفكر نبعد عن المنتدى*

*او نقول ان ملناش مكان فيه *

*راي ونصيحه من اخت اتمنى تتقبليها واتمنى من قلبي تقتنعي بيها*


----------

